# Old Sam is gone.



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

As some of you may have read in another topic, I named my rescue dog after Old Sam. I am a courier and my favorite customer I see about 3 times a week is the owner of Old Sam, a 16 yr old part golden. Jim, the owner, thinks full but I'm only thinking part. For many yrs I have been stopping there and always taking time to visit with Sam on my way out. He had his own spot on the bottom of the stairs where he would meet you on the way up and Jim would always say "Make sure you pet Sam on the way out". Never a problem. Over the past year he had been starting to fail in the hind end and lately had been unable to make it outside for relief. Two weeks ago I went in did my thing and on my way to leave Jim said "Make sure you say good-bye to Sam on the way out". His offices are above the garage and last week were locked and Sam's spot at the door was all cleaned up. The food and bowls were gone so I knew he was too. Here's to the boy boy who never wanted anything more than a head-scratch or a bellyrub. RIP Ole Buddy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is something so sad in the details of the food bowls being gone. I wish dogs could live 50 years! RIP Sam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

I am so very sorry about SAM,* what a beautiful boy*-may he rest in peace and play with my Snobear, at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> There is something so sad in the details of the food bowls being gone. I wish dogs could live 50 years! RIP Sam.


i couldnt agree more...RIP sweet boy!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Sam!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Run free Sam.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run free, Old Sam. I'm sure Jim misses you so much each time he sees your empty spot by the door.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Old Sam-you may be gone from this earth, but you will forever remain in the hearts of all who knew and loved you.

God speed sweet boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That's so sad....

RIP Sam!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> There is something so sad in the details of the food bowls being gone. I wish dogs could live 50 years! RIP Sam.


So very true, but i'mnot sure that even that time would be long enough

Sleep softly Sam


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

That is so sad. It sounds like he lived a good life, though. I know about the food bowl thing. After I packed my Maggie's bowls away, something was missing. I have a new puppy now, but I never have put her bowls in the same place...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> There is something so sad in the details of the food bowls being gone. I wish dogs could live 50 years! RIP Sam.


 I wish our dogs would just go when we go. RIP, dear Old Sam.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Old Gold is the Bestest Gold!!
Play Hard Old Sam ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP Old Sam. What a great doggy ....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> So very true, but i'mnot sure that even that time would be long enough
> 
> Sleep softly Sam


I know.. I wish they could go when we go.
Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your dear old friend, Old Sam. 

It would be a sweet gesture to give Jim a copy of the wonderful picture Steve did of Old Sam.  Those pictures are so beautiful and comforting.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"Old Gold is the Bestest Gold!!"

So true and old Sam was a beauty.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Run softly at the bridge, Sam you were beautiful and well loved.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless his heart. Run free laddie xx


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a long and lovely Golden life! Most of us will be lucky to be missed as much.

Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. RIP Old Sam


----------

